# 28/05/2011 - Trovoada em Silves



## ecobcg (29 Mai 2011 às 15:50)

Na passada madrugada do dia 28/05/2011, passou aqui por Silves uma trovoada moderada. Uma primeira célula passou por cá entre as 01h00 e as 02h00, mais ou menos, e depois uma segunda célula marcou a sua presença entre as 05h00 e as 06h.

À falta da máquina fotográfica, a única opção foi filmar, pelo que deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo desta trovoada. (não é em HD, mas é o que se arranja para já).

​


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2011 às 16:00)

Excelente vídeo Ecobcg!

Bons raios, estavam bem carregadas essas


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 16:03)

Excelente registo ecobcg. 

A música é _very depress_  já agora como se chama ?


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mai 2011 às 16:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> A música é _very depress_  já agora como se chama ?



Perguntas bem, mas não tenho o nome da mesma. Só sei que é de um album dos Sigur Ros de 2002.


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 01:59)

ecobcg disse:


> Perguntas bem, mas não tenho o nome da mesma. Só sei que é de um album dos Sigur Ros de 2002.



O Álbum é o "()", literalmente um abrir e fechar parêntesis!  E foi um álbum de músicas sem nome,esta parece-me a 7ª faixa, conhecida como Dauðalagið ou Death Song! 

O resumo do que por ai caiu...  Brutal quantidade de raios! Uma actividade eléctrica memorável certamente! O resultado: Um magnífico vídeo! E com uma entrada muito profissional! Cuidado com o pessoal isto cada vez anda melhor e mais cuidado! Parabéns!

E obrigado pela tua partilha ecobcg!


----------

